# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  ¿Pilotos Ebrios Al Mando De Aviones?

## ariekazy

Bất cứ một người chơi xổ số nào, dù là chuyên nghiệp hay mới học hỏi thì nhu cầu có một sân chơi để bàn luận về xổ số là rất lớn. Ngày nay, với sự phát triển không ngừng của mạng xã hội và internet, có rất nhiều cộng đồng về xổ số được thành lập. Tuy nhiên, không phải website nào cũng đáp ứng được yêu cầu của tất cả mọi người. *Kết Qủa Xổ Số 360*

Các trang web cập nhật kết quả xổ số thường rất nhanh chóng và chính xác nhưng không đủ để làm hài lòng người chơi xổ số. Yêu cầu về diễn đàn để bàn luận, cộng đồng xổ số để giao lưu, học hỏi là tất yếu. Chính vì thế, XS360  trang thông tin kết quả xổ số nhanh nhất và chính xác nhất được thành lập.
XS360 (Xổ Số 360) là kết quả của nhiều năm nghiên cứu của những chuyên gia trong lĩnh vực xổ số. Nghiên cứu về giờ phát sóng, cách thức chơi các giải xổ số, thuật toán xổ số, để hình thành nên một website xổ số hoàn hảo về mọi mặt. Nhiều trang thông tin có trước đó đều không thể so sánh với những gì mà XS360 làm được.
Tốc độ cập nhật kết quả của XS360 có thể nói là nhanh nhất hiện nay. Độ trễ về cập nhật so với kết quả trên sóng truyền hình là vào khoảng 1 giây, trong khi các website như xổ số đại phát, xổ số dot me, xổ số minh ngọc, thường vào 30 giây hoặc vài phút. Điều đó chứng tỏ XS360 đã thừa kế tiến bộ của người đi trước cùng sự tài giỏi của những chuyên gia trong lĩnh vực thiết kế web. *KQXS360*
Giao diện của XS360 mang tính đơn điệu, không phức tạp, cầu kỳ nên tốc độ truy cập web thường rất nhanh. Điều này là một trong những nguyên do giúp cho tốc độ cập nhật kết quả xổ số nhanh chóng. Với tông màu chủ đạo là xanh và trắng, Xổ Số 360 mang đến cho người chơi xổ số một cái nhìn thoáng đạc, tiện lợi cho việc tra cứu. Không phải ngẫu nhiên mà ngay từ khi ra mắt người dùng, XS360 đã thu hút hàng trăm nghìn người theo dõi và truy cập hàng ngày. Đó là một con số ấn tượng mà nhiều trang kết quả hiện nay không làm được.
Xổ Số 360 cũng được thiết kế đặc biệt với nhiều tính năng mới. Việc tra cứu kết quả xổ số theo ngày, theo tuần, theo miền, không còn phức tạp. Chỉ cần một cú click chuột là người chơi có thể biết mình đổi đời hay không. Bên cạnh đó, XS360 cũng tổ chức cuộc thi đua top đại gia khi tham gia dự đoán kết quả lô tô. Chỉ cần đặt cược với 2000 xu miễn phí mỗi ngày cùng những con số mà bạn muốn chơi, rồi sau đó chờ đợi công bố kết quả từ phía nhà phát hành, bạn đã có thể trở thành top đại gia trên XS360. Cuộc thi này chỉ mang tính chất giải trí và giải tỏa áp lực cho người chơi trong thời gian chờ đợi kết quả.
Điểm nổi trội trong hệ thống của XS360 chính là mạng lưới mạng xã hội rộng lớn. Hiện XS360 đã có mặt tại hơn 20 mạng xã hội trên nhiều quốc gia, tiêu biểu như twitter, facebook, reddit, vk.com, ok.ru, Điều này là để phục vụ cho người chơi có được một nơi để bàn luận, bày tỏ quan điểm, giao lưu với những người đam mê về xổ số. Việc giao lưu giúp gắn kết mọi người với nhau và cho nhau những góc nhìn mới lạ về xổ số. Bên cạnh đó, việc tham gia các cộng đồng về xổ số của XS360 còn giúp cho bạn nhận được sự chăm sóc, tư vấn tận tình, chu đáo từ đội ngũ chuyên gia. Có nhiều năm kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực xổ số, nghiên cứu cách thức biến đổi số, sự xuất hiện của những con số và bí mật của nó, sẽ giúp người chơi tự tin hơn vào lựa chọn vé số của mình. Đội ngũ chuyên gia của XS360 nỗ lực hết mình để giúp đỡ cho bất kỳ người chơi nào. *Đọc thêm*
Xổ Số 360 chính là thành quả của thời đại mới. Tham gia XS360 để nhận được nhiều ưu đãi và trở thành một trong những người biết được kết quả xổ số sớm nhất. Chúng tôi luôn hy vọng giúp sức cho người chơi trong sự nghiệp đổi đời nhờ những tờ vé số. Chúc các bạn may mắn!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> no concibo cómo se puede volar un aparato que gasta miles de litros de combustible por hora para garabatear en el aire, pero para gustos los colores.


Tres posibles explicaciones:

- Avión en espera de permiso para aterrizar.
- Avión quemando combustible sobrante para poder aterrizar.
- Maniobras de algún aeronave militar.




> Igual hasta es posible ver las marcas en alguna foto de espectro visible del Meteosat.


No creo que esas estelas de condensación sean visibles desde satélites meteorológicos. Hay que tener en cuenta que la resolución de esos satélites es mucho mayor que el grosor de las estelas que dejan los aviones.

PD: Tema trasladado a Cafetería.

----------

